# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  أفضل 11 صور فى العالم لعام 2012

## mohamed73

أعلنت مجلة ناشيونال جيوغرافيك عن الصور الفائزة فى المسابقة السنوية الدولية المتخصصة فى *صور* الفوتوغرافية لعام 2012،التى تم فيها اختيار 11 صورة فقط من بين 12000 صورة تم تقديمها من قبل 6615 مصور من 152 دولة حول العالم. 
 وعلى حسب ما قالت جريدة الديلى ميل البريطانية أن الفائزين حصلوا على  جوائز قيمة بالنسبة لهم، وكانت الهدايا عبارة عن رحلة إلى جزر غالاباغوس  الموجودة قبالة ساحل الاكوادور لحضور معرض خاص بالمصورين تقيمه ناشيونال  جيوغرافيك فيها، وجوائز مالية . 
 وقد ذهبت الجائزة الأولى إلى  المصور سيدريك هوين الذى التقط صورة لإمرأة تخيط الملابس وتجلس طفلتها  بالقرب منها فى قرغيزستان ،وكانت الصورة بعنوان "الفراشة".
 ومن ضمن هذه الصور *صور* خلابة للطبيعة بالإضافة إلى *صور* تبرز العلاقة الحميمة فى بعض القبائل فى الظروف القاسية.

----------


## عصام البرغثي

nice photo

----------

